# Not a fake pic



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

This picture is not a fake. They were surf fishing in Grand Isle. A guy took the picture and walked back to shore. He then looked at the digital picture in the camera and saw the fin in the background. Needless to say, everyone got out of the water.


----------

